# 66 GTO Sagging Rear Spring Any Brand Recomendations?



## Wahoo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

I need to replace my rear springs as the drivers side is sagging horribly. I am looking right Now at the Eaton Detroit Springs, but they are twice the price of all the rest (Moog etc...). Any of you guys have replaced the springs and which brand worked the best? I am not lowering the vehicle, just looking for a stock stance in the rear.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Moog is a very good brand. Eatons are more expensive, and are excellent. Eaton will make CUSTOM springs and are therefore more expensive. If your car is STOCK , Moogs will be fine. Eric


----------



## Wahoo (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Eric! I really appreciate your help


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I've looked at pictures of mine new and now, and don't see any sag. I wonder if they had multiple suppliers or what?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I put new ones from Advanced auto on the rear, got them for an AC car, so a little stiffer. I put Hotchkis on the front, but got them at a swap meet for $10.


----------



## Wahoo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just replaced the rear springs with a set of Moog that have a 1" lift to them and the car still some what sags, but have realized that I have a shock that is bad. I have never had a shock cause a spring to sag. Even when I have busted shock mounts on the front of a Chevelle it never sagged. However, the springs in the rear of these cars are not really heavy duty.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Wahoo said:


> Just replaced the rear springs with a set of Moog that have a 1" lift to them and the car still some what sags, but have realized that I have a shock that is bad. I have never had a shock cause a spring to sag. Even when I have busted shock mounts on the front of a Chevelle it never sagged. However, the springs in the rear of these cars are not really heavy duty.


Hmmm...only thing I can figure is if the shock was completely frozen it could possibly prevent the spring from returning to normal ride height. Never heard of one sticking that badly, though...
Jeff


----------

